# The Vaping Truth Survey



## Alex (3/2/15)

This survey ran from Wednesday, December 17th of 2014 until Saturday, January 24th, 2015.

Seventy Two Countries.

OVER *7,000* WORLDWIDE participants!

From the beginning this survey was a vision to get a *truthful view* on vaping from vapers to counter the worldwide negative Public Health, Anti-tobacco (you would think with no combustion/no tobacco, ANTI-tobacco crowds would not be in this list), Departments of Public Health around the world, W.H.O (World Health Organization), FDA, CDC & other major entities engage the media with, releasing an onslaught of false and misleading statements. Those entities are *rarely* retracting any disparities that I’ve seen. They trust you trust them, and they use that to their advantage....

Read the full survey results from the link below.

https://vapinglinks.wordpress.com/2015/02/01/the-vaping-truth-survey-final-analysis/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver (3/2/15)

Thanks @Alex

Very interesting. Just shows how much people love vaping and that it works well to get people off stinkies. 

Great to see SA had 59 responses out of the total survey of about 7,000. 

Was that the one posted on a thread somewhere here back in Dec that some of us took part in? Cant remember, but some of the qustions did ring a bell

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (4/2/15)

Thanks @Alex 

Straight from the horses vapers mouth 
At 7000 this is a pretty decent sample - just imagine the clouds made by 7000 vapers in a single location  - and the answers were as I expected (hoped, perhaps). Good to see that vaping has had such a positive effect on so many people's lives - and so many more who did not participate I'm sure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (4/2/15)

I have a feeling that the dark cloud surround vaping is starting to dissipate.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------

